# Diamond in the Rough



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Found this Penn 105C at a Yard Sale today, picked it up for $15 after talking to the fellow for awhile. Reel has a some wear and tear marks and is a little stiff. Took the plastic side plates and sticker around the spool off, they were starting to pull away on their own. For the reel repair guys here, what would it cost to get this machine back to peak performance? Obviously a THOROUGH cleaning, but maybe some bearings, custom knob, and some milling on the spool.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Paging Pompano Joe


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*reel*

look under fishing gear for sale, P Joe has pics of one he did


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Been there, done that Big Red. Give me a call and I'll make it easy for you. [email protected]


----------

